# Frage zu Drehstrommotor und 87Hz-Betrieb



## Xplosion (22 Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

vor kurzem war ein Techniker in unserer Firma und hat mir einen Tip gegeben, um aus einem Motor noch etwas mehr Drehmoment rauszuholen.

Folgende Situation:

Ein Kabel-Aufwickler hat einen Getriebemotor, welcher über einen Umrichter (Eingang 1x230V / Ausgang 3x230V ) im DREIECK angeschlossen ist.

Der Motor bringt bei sehr schweren Kabeln und voller Trommel nicht mehr genug Drehmoment.

Der Tip vom Techniker war folgender:

Ich soll den 230V-Umrichter rauswerfen (ist ein 0,37kW) und einen 400V-Umrichter mit 0,75kW einbauen.
Dann am FU die max. Frequenz auf 87Hz einstellen, aber natürlich nur bis 50Hz freigeben.
Somit würden zwar 400V bei 87Hz anliegen und theoretisch die Wicklung überlastet, aber da er nur bis 50Hz fahren darf, liegen dann nur die zulässigen 230V an der Wicklung an.

Das Ergebnis sollte dann ein Wurzel-3-Faktor besseres Drehmoment sein, weil mehr Strom fließt.

Was ich daran allerdings nicht verstehe:

Warum erhöht sich dann die Leistung bzw. Drehmoment?
Der Motor war ja vorher schon im Dreieck angeschlossen und hat eine Spannung pro Wicklung von 230V.
Wenn er in Stern angeschlossen wäre, dann ist es für mich verständlich.

Und noch eine allgemeine Frage:

Wenn allgemein einen Motor (230/400V) an einem 400V-Umrichter im Stern angeschlossen ist, kann ich dann theoretisch jeden Motor auf 400V umstellen und 87Hz einprogrammieren, aber natürlich nur bis 50Hz fahren lassen?

Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus


----------



## MCerv (22 Oktober 2010)

Schau mal hier.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (22 Oktober 2010)

Hallo !

Es spricht nichts dagegen, den 230V Umrichter gegen einen 400V Umrichter zu tauschen und 87Hz Kennlinie einzustellen, nur den Vorteil der 1,73fachen Leistung bei 87Hz und 400V gegenüber 230V 50Hz hast Du halt nicht, wenn Du nur bis 50Hz fährst. 

Der magnetische Fluß im Asynchronmotor bestimmt dessen Drehmoment, und der magnetische Fluß ist Spannung durch Frequenz und muss konstant bleiben, sprich 230V/50Hz = 400V/87Hz. Heißt also dass du mit 87Hz-Kennlinie konstantes Moment hast bis 50Hz und bei 50Hz die Nennleistung des Motors, du hast also keinen Drehmomentgewinn !

Gruß SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## MSB (22 Oktober 2010)

Nichts für ungut, aber das was dir der gut Mann da erzählt hat war nur teilrichtig, bei genauer Betrachtung sogar Blödsinn.

Der Vorteil der 87Hz-Kennlinie ist, das von 50-87 Hz weiterhin das Nennmoment des Motors zur Verfügung steht,
und der Motor somit effektiv mehr Leistung zur Verfügung stellt.

Solange du den Motor wieder nur im Bereich 0-50Hz betreibst hat sich dadurch rein gar nichts verändert.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Oktober 2010)

in wirklichkeit hast du auch nicht unbeding mehr Leistung zu verfügung,
du hast nur einen größeren Drehzahl Stellbereich. Wenn du deinen Antrieb
schneller drehen lässt wirst du wahrscheinlich auch mehr Leistung
brauchen, um deine Last zu bewegen. Bei vielen Anwendung ist es nicht
unbedingt so das die erforderliche Leistung Linear steigt.


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (22 Oktober 2010)

Noch was vergessen: 

ich weiß ja nicht wieviel Aufwand du treiben willst - aber wenn du die Getriebeuntersetzung erhöhst und dann mit der Frequenz höher als 50Hz fährst, dann hast du sehr wohl einen Drehmomentgewinn. 

Ist aber schon viel Aufwand - neuer Umrichter und neues Getriebe. 

Gruß SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## Xplosion (22 Oktober 2010)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten.

Ich verstehe es zwar immer noch nicht ganz, aber ich stelle die Frage jetzt mal anders:

Was muß ich machen, damit dieser Motor eine um den Wurzel-3-Faktor höhere Leistung hat?

Ich kann ja nicht mit 400V und 87Hz fahren, da eine Wicklung ja 400V bekommt, sie aber nur für 230V ausgelegt ist.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 Oktober 2010)

bei gleichen Motor und Konstanter Drehzahl......nichts.
Der Motor wird immer nur seine Nennleistung abgeben.


----------



## MCerv (22 Oktober 2010)

Das gibt es halt die physikalischen Grenzen!

Einfaches Beispiel:
P = U x I

Was willst Du erhöhen? Die Leistung, na dann Spannung oder Strom! 
Aber macht das die Technik mit? Gut die 87Hz Geschichte bringt bei 87Hz etwas mehr Leistung im Rahmen der technischen Eigenschaften des Motors. Aber wie die Kollegen hier auch schon sagen dreht der Motor dann auch schneller!

Grüße
Michael


----------



## ExGuide (22 Oktober 2010)

Xplosion schrieb:


> Ich kann ja nicht mit 400V und 87Hz fahren, da eine Wicklung ja 400V bekommt, sie aber nur für 230V ausgelegt ist.



Wenn bei 50 Hz an Deiner Wicklung 230 Volt anliegt und bei 87 Hz rund 400 Volt anstehen, machst Du alles richtig, da die magnetische Durchflutung gleich bleibt. 
Das Drehmoment bleibt gleich und die Leistung wird höher. Wenn Du das richtig nutzen willst, musst Du Dein Getriebe ändern, so dass bei 87 Hz die Drehzahl herauskommt, die vorher bei 50 Hz rauskommt.

Ist aber im ersten Beitrag von MCerv mit der SEW-Unterlage schon sehr gut beschrieben worden....


----------



## MSB (22 Oktober 2010)

Xplosion schrieb:


> Was muß ich machen, damit dieser Motor eine um den Wurzel-3-Faktor höhere Leistung hat?



Den Motor bei 87Hz mit 400V fahren, genau in dem Punkt hast du die Wurzel-3 Fache Leistung.

Bis 50Hz ändert sich gar nichts, der Motor hat hierbei immer noch seine Typenschild-Leistung,
ab 50Hz steigert sich die Leistung kontinuierlich auf den Wurzel-3-fachen Wert bei 87Hz.
P = (M*n)/9,55
M bleibt konstant, n wird gesteigert = P wird größer

Spannungstechnisch halten das moderne für FU-Betrieb geeignete Motore problemlos aus,
größere Probleme macht in dem spielchen das Getriebe, welches normalerweise nicht für diese Mehr-Leistung ausgelegt ist.
Aus dem Grund schreibt SEW, dass man nur bis zur nächsten Baugröße des Motors gehen soll, also 3kW als 4kW, obwohl theoretisch ca. 5,2kW möglich wären.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Xplosion (25 Oktober 2010)

Erstmal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe....

Nochmal grundsätzlich zum Verständnis:

Der Techniker hat dann wohl gedacht, dass der Motor im Stern betrieben wird oder?

Also kann man allgemein einen Motor, der im Stern mit einem FU bei 400V betrieben wird in Dreieck anklemmen, mit 400V/87Hz ansteuern aber nur bis 50Hz einstellen.
Somit ist dann die Leistung höher, da er im Dreieck läuft und mehr Strom aufnehmen kann.Sehe ich das richtig?


Wenn der FU aber nicht bei 50Hz begrenzt, bekomme ich 400V auf eine Wicklung.Somit kann ich die Leistung über die Nenn-Leistung hinaus erhöhen, mit Beachtung von Getriebe und höhere Wärmeabgabe.

Stellt das wirklich kein Problem dar wenn die Spule dann 400V bekommt? Werd mal nach der Magnetischen Durchflutung googeln.

Das Getriebe hat eine Übersetzung von 12,5. Kann euch aber mal die genauen Daten durchgeben, wenn das was hilft.


----------



## offliner (25 Oktober 2010)

Der Motor wird schon das 1,7 fache an Moment bringen können auch bei 50 Hz, er wird halt nur zu warm... Das ist der Hauptgrund warum Du aus dem Motor auch nicht mehr rausholen kannst. Bei 87 Hz Betrieb geht der Motor erst später in den Feldschwächbereich (bei ca. 400 V) und hat bis dahin ein nahezu konst. Drehmoment. Volle Wurzel 3 holt man sowieso nicht raus, zwischen 50Hz und 87Hz fällt die Kennlinie leicht ab, so dass man bei 87Hz nur noch auf ca. 1,5 - 1,6 fache Leistung kommt, je nach Grösse des Motors. Irgendwann werden die Magnetisierungsverluste zu gross, so dass sich ein Betrieb bei 87Hz nicht mehr lohnt. Die 400 V stellen kein Problem dar, im Stern trägt die Wicklung diese ja auch. Der Motor muss nur für Umrichterbetrieb geeignet sein, da hier bei 400V Netz über 1000V auf der Wicklung liegen können (Zwischenkreis x2).


----------



## Xplosion (25 Oktober 2010)

Wie finde ich denn heraus, ob der Motor für Umrichterbetrieb geeignet ist?

An Stern hält die Wicklung die Spannung natürlich aus, aber sie verteilt sich dort ja auch auf zwei Wicklungen, so dass an jeder nur 230V anliegen.


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (26 Oktober 2010)

Ob der Motor für Umrichterbetrieb geeignet ist, kann dir der Motorenhersteller sagen. Da ist dann eine zusätzliche Phasenisolation in der Ständerwicklung eingelegt. 

Aber alles andere ist doch jetzt ausführlich und anschaulich erklärt worden. 

Gruß SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## MSB (26 Oktober 2010)

Xplosion schrieb:


> Wie finde ich denn heraus, ob der Motor für Umrichterbetrieb geeignet ist?
> 
> An Stern hält die Wicklung die Spannung natürlich aus, aber sie verteilt sich dort ja auch auf zwei Wicklungen, so dass an jeder nur 230V anliegen.



Also da der Motor auch heute bereits mit passenden Umrichter betrieben wird,
wird er wohl auch geeignet sein ... oder etwa nicht.

Das Problem bei Umrichterbetrieb allgemein ist nicht die eigentliche Effektiv-Betriebsspannung des Motors,
sondern Spannungsspitzen von >1kV die durch das PWM-Signal des FU's entstehen
und bezüglich dieser Spitzen ändert sich relativ wenig wg. 230 oder 400V.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Xplosion (26 Oktober 2010)

Ich hätte noch eine Frage:

Ich hab einen Motor mit 1400 U/min gegen einen mit 690 U/min ausgetauscht.

Hab diesen jetzt statt 50Hz bei 70Hz laufen.

Da der Motor fast keine Kraft aufbringen muß, wollte ich wissen, ob ich ihn noch mehr Frequenz zumuten kann wegen erhöhten Eisenverlusten usw.

Wie weit darf ich noch gehen?


----------



## offliner (27 Oktober 2010)

Das geht soweit, bis der Motor kein Moment mehr bringt, bzw. die mechanische Grenzdrehzahl erreicht ist (Datenblatt)... Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass der Motor im Feldschwächebereich betrieben wird. Sowas nutzt man z.B. bei Wicklern gerne aus, da benötigt man bei hohen Drehzahlen ein niedriges Moment und bei niedrigen Drehzahlen ein hohes, also ideal für Feldschwächebetrieb.


----------



## klausbre (29 Oktober 2010)

Xplosion schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch eine Frage:
> 
> Ich hab einen Motor mit 1400 U/min gegen einen mit 690 U/min ausgetauscht.
> 
> ...



Ich wuerde das einfach ausprobieren. Der Moder wird nach oben hin immer schwächer, bis er irgendwann nicht einmal mehr seine eigene lagerreibung ueberwinden kann und stehen bleibt. Letztendlich ist die wicklungsauslegung und deine last entscheidend, bis wohin du fahren kannst.

Der achtpolige Motor läuft so langsam, dass mit den lagern auch bei 100 Hz kein Problem zu erwarten ist.


----------



## ducati (4 August 2022)

Ich hol den mal hervor...

Wie muss der Umrichter parametriert werden, wenn ich den 87Hz Betrieb einsetzen will bei nem 230/400V Motor im Dreieckbetrieb angeklemmt?
Also passt das, wenn ich folgendes einstelle:
Motornennspannung 400V
Motornennfrequenz 87Hz
Motornenndrehzahl? umgerechnet auf die 87Hz???
Motornennstrom? vom Typenschild in Dreieck???

Ist ein Danfoss.

Danke.

PS: Hintergrund,
Ich hab nen Lüfter, welcher schlecht ausgelegt ist. Bei Nenndrehzahl, also 50Hz in Stern zieht der nur ca. 50% des Nennstromes, 50% der Nennleistung und nur 50% des Nennvolumenstromes. ( weil die Strömungswiderstände im Kanal zu groß sind)
Jetzt kann ich den in Stern im Feldschwächbereich mit 60 oder 70Hz fahren, oder halt in Dreieck mit der 87Hz Kennlinie... so hoch es halt vom Motorstrom/FU-Strom her gehen würde.

Was wär denn grundsätzlich die bessere Idee?🤔

PPS: macht der 87Hz Betrieb in Dreieck überhaupt Sinn, weil der FU den viel höheren Dreieck-Strom u.U. garnicht treiben kann?🤔

Arghh...😳


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 August 2022)

Die Motordaten stellst du bei einer 230V/400V-Wicklung laut Typenschild für 230V/50Hz ein. Die Maximaldrehzahl und den Maximalsollwert auf 87Hz. Der Motor wird in Dreieck angeschlossen. Der FU muss für die höhere Leistung ausgelegt sein.

Bei Danfoss gab/gibt es hierzu auch detaillierte Anleitungen.


----------



## ducati (4 August 2022)

Hmm, in den Anleitungen ist das widersprüchlich...

Höhere Leistung will ich ja nicht fahren. Eigentlich will ich Nennleistung fahren. In Stern mit 50Hz erreiche ich die nur bei weitem nicht. Also könnt ich jetzt 70Hz in Stern oder 70Hz in Dreieck fahren. Nur in Dreieck fließt halt vermutlich der höhere "Dreiecknennstrom" wobei ich nicht weiss, ob der FU den jetzt abkann.

Oder ist das für mein "Problem" sogar egal, ob ich Stern oder Dreieck fahre?🤔


----------



## Plan_B (4 August 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Motornennspannung 400V
> Motornennfrequenz 87Hz


Ja.

Nennspannung 230V/ 50Hz bewirkt das gleiche.
Die Drehzahl- und Sollwertgrenzen entsprechend nachführen.
Wichtig! Motorstrom für den Dreiecksbetrieb eintragen, AMA durchführen.

Den Umrichternennstrom ansehen und mit dem Dreieckstrom vergleichen. Sonst hast du keinen Spass.

Ob Du den Motor in Feldschwäche oder im 87Hz Betrieb ansteuerst, wirst Du sehen.
Läuft im Stern der Ventilator bei 70 Hz, dann ist das ok, solange sich nicht durch öffnende Klappen etc. in Richtung höhere Volumenströme verschieben kann.
Dann bleibt der Umrichter auf 400/50/Sternstrom.

Auf 87hz stellst Du um, wenn der Motor im Feldschwächebetrieb das Drehmoment nicht aufbringen kann bzw der Umrichter auf Überstrom geht.

Und ja, bei einer Umstellung auf 87hz benötigt man einen grösseren Umricjter. Wird sofort klar, wenn man die Ströme betrachtet.


----------



## Plan_B (4 August 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Oder ist das für mein "Problem" sogar egal, ob ich Stern oder Dreieck fahre?


Merkst Du am ASM eigentlich direkt, wenn Du es versuchst.


----------



## klausbre (4 August 2022)

Also passt das, wenn ich folgendes einstelle:
Motornennspannung 400V --> ja
Motornennfrequenz 87Hz --> ja
Motornenndrehzahl? umgerechnet auf die 87Hz??? --> ja
Motornennstrom? vom Typenschild in Dreieck??? --> ja

Alles so weit korrekt. Bei unseren FUs musst Du noch die Nennleistung angeben. Das wäre dann Typenschildleistung * Wurzel(3).



> PS: Hintergrund,
> Ich hab nen Lüfter, welcher schlecht ausgelegt ist. Bei Nenndrehzahl, also 50Hz in Stern zieht der nur ca. 50% des Nennstromes, 50% der Nennleistung und nur 50% des Nennvolumenstromes. ( weil die Strömungswiderstände im Kanal zu groß sind)
> Jetzt kann ich den in Stern im Feldschwächbereich mit 60 oder 70Hz fahren, oder halt in Dreieck mit der 87Hz Kennlinie... so hoch es halt vom Motorstrom/FU-Strom her gehen würde.



Ob Du so hoch kommst ist natürlich die Frage. Bei Pumpen/Lüftern können oft schon ein paar Herz einen ordentlichen Unterschied in der Leistunsgaufnahme machen. Das käme auf einen Versuch an.



> Was wär denn grundsätzlich die bessere Idee?🤔
> 
> PPS: macht der 87Hz Betrieb in Dreieck überhaupt Sinn, weil der FU den viel höheren Dreieck-Strom u.U. garnicht treiben kann?🤔


Das ist eine gute Frage: der Vorteil der 87Hz Kennlinie ist, dass der Antrieb effektiv Wurzel(3) mehr leistet, da er ab 50Hz nicht in den Feldschwächbetrieb läuft. Allerding muss der FU dazu in der Lage sein auch Wurzel(3) mehr Strom zu liefern... und das im Prinzip von unten heraus. Ich würde das von der Applikation entscheiden: brauchst Du die höhere Drehzahl? Wenn ja, dann würde ich schauen ob der FU ausreichend dimensioniert ist (was vermutlich nicht der Fall ist). Man könnte den FU ja auch gegen einen größeren Tauschen. Und final ist es -- gerade bei älteren Motoren -- bestimmt sinnvoll, den Motorhersteller mal zu fragen, ob das Isolationssystem des Motors einen Anschuss im Dreieck an einen Umrichter mit Zwischenkreispannung 560V erlaubt.
Wenn es da irgendwo hakt, dann bliebe der Versuch mit Feldschwächung.


----------



## ducati (4 August 2022)

klausbre schrieb:


> Alles so weit korrekt. Bei unseren FUs musst Du noch die Nennleistung angeben. Das wäre dann Typenschildleistung * Wurzel(3).


OK


klausbre schrieb:


> Ob Du so hoch kommst ist natürlich die Frage. Bei Pumpen/Lüftern können oft schon ein paar Herz einen ordentlichen Unterschied in der Leistunsgaufnahme machen. Das käme auf einen Versuch an.


Ich will halt nur auf meine Nennleistung elektrisch/mechanisch kommen und somit auch auf den Nennvolumenstrom.


klausbre schrieb:


> Das ist eine gute Frage: der Vorteil der 87Hz Kennlinie ist, dass der Antrieb effektiv Wurzel(3) mehr leistet, da er ab 50Hz nicht in den Feldschwächbetrieb läuft. Allerding muss der FU dazu in der Lage sein auch Wurzel(3) mehr Strom zu liefern... und das im Prinzip von unten heraus. Ich würde das von der Applikation entscheiden: brauchst Du die höhere Drehzahl? Wenn ja, dann würde ich schauen ob der FU ausreichend dimensioniert ist (was vermutlich nicht der Fall ist). Man könnte den FU ja auch gegen einen größeren Tauschen. Und final ist es -- gerade bei älteren Motoren -- bestimmt sinnvoll, den Motorhersteller mal zu fragen, ob das Isolationssystem des Motors einen Anschuss im Dreieck an einen Umrichter mit Zwischenkreispannung 560V erlaubt.
> Wenn es da irgendwo hakt, dann bliebe der Versuch mit Feldschwächung.


grundsätzlich würde der verbaute FU den "Dreiecknennstrom" treiben können, steht zumindest auf dem Typenschild.
Ist nen nagelneuer Siemens-Motor, Isolation sollte also passen.

Aber, ich hab grad gesehn, dass es ein 400/690V Motor ist, somit wird das eh nix mit dem 87Hz Betrieb 🙈


----------



## Plan_B (4 August 2022)

Ich gebe zur Vereinfachung in den Umrichter für die 87HzKennlinie einfach nur die Typenschilddaten für 230V Dreieck ein. Fertig. Mehr ist es bei Danfoss nicht.
Da hat man nicht das Problem, die Drehzahl skalieren zu müssen, denn die muss passen, sonst geht der FU u.U von der falschen Polzahl aus, was ganz interessante Effekte bewirkt.


----------



## Plan_B (4 August 2022)

Ich gebe zur Vereinfachung in den Umrichter für die 87HzKennlinie einfach nur die Typenschilddaten für 230V Dreieck ein. Fertig. Mehr ist es bei Danfoss nicht.
Da hat man nicht das Problem, die Drehzahl skalieren zu müssen, denn die muss passen, sonst geht der FU u.U von der falschen Polzahl aus, was ganz interessante Effekte bewirkt


ducati schrieb:


> 400/690V Motor


Ups.
Passiert. Aber dann pass aber im Feldschwächebereich auf, ob sich da die Volumenströme durch Klappen etc vergrößern können. Dann kann es durch die Q Kennlinie zum Kippen des Motors kommen.

Die Umstellung auf 87Hz ist eben meistens nicht mal eben so erledigt, wenn es bei der Planung nicht schon berücksichtigt wurde.


----------



## ducati (4 August 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Aber dann pass aber im Feldschwächebereich auf, ob sich da die Volumenströme durch Klappen etc vergrößern können. Dann kann es durch die Q Kennlinie zum Kippen des Motors kommen.


Ja, da gibts noch ne große Klappe gegen Umgebungsluft, die jemand händisch auffahren könnte. Was passiert dann? Geht der Motor aus, oder regelt der Danfoss dann runter oder kann man da im Danfoss was einstellen, dass der das abfängt?


Plan_B schrieb:


> Die Umstellung auf 87Hz ist eben meistens nicht mal eben so erledigt, wenn es bei der Planung nicht schon berücksichtigt wurde.


Ja, ist halt wie immer alles Scheiße ausgelegt, und dann fragen die mich, was machen wir jetzt😂


----------



## Plan_B (4 August 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Geht der Motor aus, oder regelt der Danfoss dann runter oder kann man da im Danfoss was einstellen, dass der das abfängt?


Der Umrichter geht in die Stromgrenze und wird dann entweder deswegen oder wegen Motorthermistorüberwachung abschalten.

Probier es halt aus, geht nix kaputt.


----------



## Holzmichl (4 August 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Ich will halt nur auf meine Nennleistung elektrisch/mechanisch kommen und somit auch auf den Nennvolumenstrom.


Das ist mit Betrieb im Feldschwächebereich definitiv möglich.
Kenne auch ein paar Auslegungen für Ventilatoren, die genau auf diesen Betrieb so ausgelegt werden.
Also Direktantrieb und Betrieb bis 2100 U/min bei 4-poligem Motor am FU. Früher hat man sowas mit Riemenscheibe und anderer Übersetzung erledigt. Allerdings muss man auch aufpassen, was die maximale Drehzahl für den Ventilator ist.
Bei 2-poligem Antrieb hätte ich bei einem größeren Motor schon Bedenken bei 70Hz.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 August 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> .. Aber, ich hab grad gesehn, dass es ein 400/690V Motor ist, somit wird das eh nix mit dem 87Hz Betrieb 🙈



Dann kannst du nur die Maximalfrequenz erhöhen, bis du bei 400V/Stern an den Nennstrom bzw. an die Nennleistung heran kommst. Hierbei sollte der maximal mögliche Volumenstrom erreicht werden können, also diese große Klappe weit aufreißen  . Mehr kannst du meines Erachtens nicht tun.


----------



## ducati (4 August 2022)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Allerdings muss man auch aufpassen, was die maximale Drehzahl für den Ventilator ist.
> Bei 2-poligem Antrieb hätte ich bei einem größeren Motor schon Bedenken bei 70Hz.


ist 6polig, also n_nenn=970 1/min


Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Dann kannst du nur die Maximalfrequenz erhöhen, bis du bei 400V/Stern an den Nennstrom bzw. an die Nennleistung heran kommst. Hierbei sollte der maximal mögliche Volumenstrom erreicht werden können, also diese große Klappe weit aufreißen  . Mehr kannst du meines Erachtens nicht tun.


nee, die große Klappe kann ich nicht aufreißen, die ist im Normalfall zu, sonst hätt ich schon den nötigen Volumenstrom, nur halt nicht da, wo ich ihn brauche...


----------



## Holzmichl (4 August 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> nee, die große Klappe kann ich nicht aufreißen, die ist im Normalfall zu, sonst hätt ich schon den nötigen Volumenstrom, nur halt nicht da, wo ich ihn brauche...


Vorschlag, wenn Du ne Rückmeldung von der Klappe hast oder die von der SPS aus angesteuert wird:
Obere Ansteuergrenze begrenzen auf 50Hz für Klappe nicht geschlossen. Dann bist Du möglicherweise relativ einfach fein raus.


----------



## Hesse (4 August 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Bei Nenndrehzahl, also 50Hz in Stern zieht der nur ca. 50% des Nennstromes, 50% der Nennleistung und nur 50% des Nennvolumenstromes. ( weil die Strömungswiderstände im Kanal zu groß sind)





ducati schrieb:


> Aber, ich hab grad gesehn, dass es ein 400/690V Motor ist, somit wird das eh nix mit dem 87Hz Betrieb 🙈


*"in Stern zieht"*

Schreibfehler?
Gedanken Fehler?
oder steh ich auf der Leitung ?

Nennleistung kann der doch am 400v Netz nur im Dreieck erbringen


----------



## ducati (4 August 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> *"in Stern zieht"*
> 
> Schreibfehler?
> Gedanken Fehler?
> ...


gestern Abend im Hotel dachte ich, dass ist ein 230/400 Motor und somit in Stern. Heut auf der Baustelle hab ich aber gesehn, es ist ein 400/690 Motor und somit in Dreieck.

PS: wobei ich mir jetzt aber mal das Motorklemmbrett anschaue, ob der wirklich in Dreieck angeklemmt ist, der das angeklemmt hat, ist aber eigentlich ganz fit...


----------



## ducati (4 August 2022)

Holzmichl schrieb:


> Vorschlag, wenn Du ne Rückmeldung von der Klappe hast oder die von der SPS aus angesteuert wird:
> Obere Ansteuergrenze begrenzen auf 50Hz für Klappe nicht geschlossen. Dann bist Du möglicherweise relativ einfach fein raus.


ja, so ähnlich werd ich das machen. Wobei ich das erstmal ausprobiere, was passiert, wenn ich bei 70Hz die Klappe aufmache.


----------



## ducati (4 August 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> PS: wobei ich mir jetzt aber mal das Motorklemmbrett anschaue, ob der wirklich in Dreieck angeklemmt ist, der das angeklemmt hat, ist aber eigentlich ganz fit...


passt schon, alles richtig in Dreieck angeklemmt...

Den Rest kann ich erst nächste Woche testen, da ich dann erst nen Stillstand kriege.

Danke schonmal allen!


----------



## Plan_B (4 August 2022)

Irgendwo hab ich mal ne ellenlang Abhandlung über den 87hz betrieb gelesen.
Effektiv in die Nähe von Pnenn*1.7 kommt man eh nur bei kleinen Mororen bis ca 7,5kW, 4polig.
Bei 2poligen kommt man zu schnell an die mechanische Grenzdrehzahl und bei grösseren oder höherpoligen beschränken die Verluste den Zugewinn an Leistung.


----------



## ducati (4 August 2022)

Ich hab halt oft zwei verschiedene Sorgen:
1. mit 40Hz bin ich schon beim Nennstrom des Motors aber unterhalb der Nennleistung, und zu wenig Volumenstrom
2. mit 60Hz hab ich noch lange nicht den Nennstrom und unterhalb der Nennleistung und zu wenig Volumenstrom.

Bei 1 traue ich mich normalerweise nicht oberhalb des Nennstromes zu fahren

Bei 2 kann man halt 70Hz probieren, hat aber das Problem mit dem Kipppunkt


----------



## Heinileini (4 August 2022)

ducati schrieb:


> Den Rest kann ich erst nächste Woche testen, da ich dann erst nen Stillstand kriege.


Aber bitte keinen Hz-Stillstand, ducati! Wir würden Dich hier im Forum sehr vermissen!!!


----------



## Plan_B (4 August 2022)

1 kannst Du ggf. noch optimieren, weil wenn der FU noch nicht Nennmotorleistung rausbringt, ist da moch Luft. Es sei denn, die Kabel sind sehr lang.


----------



## ducati (4 August 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> 1 kannst Du ggf. noch optimieren, weil wenn der FU noch nicht Nennmotorleistung rausbringt, ist da moch Luft. Es sei denn, die Kabel sind sehr lang.


Ja, aber wie? Motorstrom über Nennstrom fahren? Oder wär das ne Geschichte für 87Hz?


----------



## Plan_B (4 August 2022)

U/f Kennlinie manipulieren.
Übersetzung bei Riemenantrieben und dann ggf. 87hz, wenns der Umrichter hergibt.
Wenn der Motor schon am Nennstrom ist, aber nicht das Nennmoment liefert, ist irgendwas faul. Also auch mal Motor auf Windungschluss checken (LCR-Meter über Vergleichsmessung)


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (4 August 2022)

Plan_B, die 87Hz-Kennlinie ist doch wegen der 400V/690V-Wicklung Geschichte. Ein Plan C wäre hier gefragt  .



ducati schrieb:


> Ich hab halt oft zwei verschiedene Sorgen:
> 1. mit 40Hz bin ich schon beim Nennstrom des Motors aber unterhalb der Nennleistung, und zu wenig Volumenstrom
> 2. mit 60Hz hab ich noch lange nicht den Nennstrom und unterhalb der Nennleistung und zu wenig Volumenstrom.
> ...



Im selben Kanalnetz, bzw. bei der selben Klappenstellung? Vielleicht kommt der Ventilator ab einer bestimmten Drehzahl aus seinem Drehzahlbereich? Da gibt es doch sicherlich auch irgend welche Kennlinien?

Ist überhaupt der richtige Lüfter verbaut? Ich hatte vor drei, vier Jahren ein Lüftungsgerät, da war in der Abluft vom Gerätehersteller der falsche Lüfter eingebaut. Das wurde auch erst bei der IBN bemerkt, da die Luftmenge nicht erreicht wurde. Und das war noch vor dem Krieg!


----------



## Plan_B (4 August 2022)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Plan_B, die 87Hz-Kennlinie ist doch wegen der 400V/690V-Wicklung Geschichte. Ein Plan C wäre hier gefragt  .


Ich hab das als allgemeine Problemstellung allgemein an anderen Anlagen interpretiert, in denen durchaus andere Motore sein können.
Und ja, auch die Ventilatorauslegung stünde auf dem Prüfstand.
Aus meiner Zeit als Betriebser in einem KMU erinnere ich mich an zögerliche Investentscheidungen. Da waren gelegentlich kreative Lösungen gefragt, den Prozess am laufen zu halten ohne tausende Euro auszugeben.


----------



## ducati (4 August 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Ich hab das als allgemeine Problemstellung allgemein an anderen Anlagen interpretiert


Ja genau. An der aktuellen Anlage hab ich Problem 2.
Es ist auch keine "normale" Lüftung sondern Prozessabsaugung. Da ist das mit dem Auslegen der Lüfter scheinbar komplizierter. Also der Lüfter ist definitiv falsch ausgelegt (oder noch irgendein Problem im Kanalnetz, was ich noch nicht gerafft hab).
Nur aktuell bei der IBN muss erstmal das beste draus gemacht werden. Ob irgendwann nen anderer Lüfter reinkommt, steht auf nem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Keeper (21 Oktober 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

erst einmal vorweg... ich bin nicht der Motorspezialist. Feldschwächung usw. sind für mich Fremdwörter. 
Aber habe trotzdem zum Verständnis eine Frage, hoffentlich ohne hier gesteinigt zu werden.

Befasse mich mit dem Drehmoment eines Motor bei 50Hz Kennlinie und 87Hz Kennlinie.

Bisher habe ich es für den Leihen so verstanden, die 87Hz Kennlinie bringt mir nur etwas, wenn ich den Motor über die 50Hz Nenndrehzahl hinaus betrieben möchte, um die Feldschwächung zu umgehen und den Motor bei höheren Drehzahlen betrieben zu können.

Im Beitrag von offliner wurde aber gesagt, das ich auch bei 50Hz das 1,7fache Drehmoment aus dem Umrichter, bei Wurzel(3) größerer Auslegung abrufen kann. 

Diesem wurde bisher nicht widersprochen.



offliner schrieb:


> Der Motor wird schon das 1,7 fache an Moment bringen können auch bei 50 Hz, er wird halt nur zu warm... Das ist der Hauptgrund warum Du aus dem Motor auch nicht mehr rausholen kannst. Bei 87 Hz Betrieb geht der Motor erst später in den Feldschwächbereich (bei ca. 400 V) und hat bis dahin ein nahezu konst. Drehmoment. Volle Wurzel 3 holt man sowieso nicht raus, zwischen 50Hz und 87Hz fällt die Kennlinie leicht ab, so dass man bei 87Hz nur noch auf ca. 1,5 - 1,6 fache Leistung kommt, je nach Grösse des Motors. Irgendwann werden die Magnetisierungsverluste zu gross, so dass sich ein Betrieb bei 87Hz nicht mehr lohnt. Die 400 V stellen kein Problem dar, im Stern trägt die Wicklung diese ja auch. Der Motor muss nur für Umrichterbetrieb geeignet sein, da hier bei 400V Netz über 1000V auf der Wicklung liegen können (Zwischenkreis x2).



Zur Anwendung, wir verwenden aktuell einen 9,2kW Motor 230/400V und einen G120C mit 15kW aus dem Hause Siemens.
Der Umrichter wurde auf 87Hz eingestellt, der Motor in Dreieck angeschlossen und die Motordaten im Umrichter mit den Motordaten der 230V Spannung gefüttert. 

Nun meine Fragen.

1. Kann ich auch unter 50Hz z.B. 30Hz ein höheres Drehmoment am Motor erwarten, als bei einer "normalen" 50Hz Kennlinie?
2. Wenn es mir nur um das Drehmoment geht, müsste ich dann nicht den Motor mit 87Hz betreiben und die Getriebeübersetzung ändern?

Bin für alle Informationen diesbezüglich Dankbar.


----------



## offliner (21 Oktober 2022)

Hallo, dies bezog sich auf das max. mögliche Drehmoment. Ich habe hier nicht von S1 Betrieb gesprochen. Man kann den Motor bis zur Kippgrenze belasten, der Lastpunkt darf im MIttel aber nicht über der S1 Kennlinie liegen. Ich habe bei 87Hz Betrieb die Möglichkeit, den Motor bei konstantem Drehmoment über die 50Hz hinaus bis 87Hz zu betreiben, da das Feld bis dahin, durch die höher verfügbare Spannung, konstant bleibt.

Nun zu den Fragen:
1. Nein, im S1 Betrieb geht das nicht. Bei einem Taktantrieb kann das funktionieren.
Die Kennlinie des Motors verschiebt sich durch 87Hz Betrieb nicht nach oben. Hier am besten über ein Auslegungstool des Herstellers prüfen.
2. Mit der Getriebeübersetzung kann immer etwas gespielt werden (max. Eingangsdrehzahl des Getriebes beachten), auch wenn der Motor im Feldschwächbereich betrieben wird. Man kann nicht unbedingt pauschal sagen, was besser ist 50Hz + Feldschwächung, oder 87Hz.


----------



## Holzmichl (21 Oktober 2022)

@Keeper

Der Motor hat ein angegebenes Nenndrehmoment, welches geliefert werden kann bei 50Hz im Dauerbetrieb. Bis hierhin nur normale Typenschild-Werte.

Zur Verdeutlichung mal die Annahme eines Fremdlüfters:
Der Motor kann bei z.B. Vector-Regelung im FU von 0 Hz bis 50 Hz dieses Drehmoment im Dauerbetrieb bereitstellen.
Über 50 Hz sinkt das mögliche Drehmoment ab und die Leistung bleibt gleich (Feldschwäche-Betrieb).
Das heißt, wenn der Motor ein Nennmoment von Annahme 20Nm hat (Motorabgangswelle) hat dieser 20Nm von 0Hz bis 50Hz und bei Betrieb mit 100Hz noch 10Nm (=50% von 20Nm) - vereinfachte Annahme - es gibt in der Realität noch ein paar kleinere Abzüge. Wobei ein erhöhter Lüfterverlust etc in diesem Fall durch den angenommenen Fremdlüfter entfällt.

400V - 50Hz

0Hz => 20Nm
50Hz => 20Nm
87Hz => 11,5Nm
100Hz => 10Nm

Wenn man den Motor jetzt in 87Hz-Kennlinie betreibt hat man die folgende Änderung:

400V - 87Hz

0Hz => 20Nm
50Hz => 20Nm
87Hz => 20Nm
100Hz => 17,4Nm

Soweit klar?


Kommt jetzt noch eine geänderte Getriebeübersetzung dazu dreht sich das Ganze ein wenig.
*Wunsch-Drehzahl-Stellbereich von 0 - 200 U/min (mit Vereinfachung 50Hz = 1500 U/min)*
Annahme bei 50Hz Betrieb i = 10:

400V - 50Hz

0Hz => 20Nm Mot => *200Nm* Getr / 0 U/min
50Hz => 20Nm Mot => *200Nm* Getr / 150 U/min
*66,7Hz => 15Nm Mot => 150Nm Getr / 200 U/min*
87Hz => 11,5Nm Mot => 115Nm Getr / 261 U/min
100Hz => 10Nm Mot => 100Nm Getr / 300 U/min

Annahme bei 87Hz und i = 15:

400V - 87Hz

0Hz => 20Nm Mot => *300Nm* Getr / 0 U/min
50Hz => 20Nm Mot => *300Nm* Getr / 100 U/min
87Hz => 20Nm Mot => *300Nm* Getr / 174 U/min
*100Hz => 17,4Nm Mot => 261Nm Getr / 200 U/min*


Wenn man jetzt die Annahme vom Fremdlüfter fallen lässt, beziehungsweise etwas Realität einzieht, empfiehlt z.B. SEW bei 0Hz maximal 40% des Nennmomentes zu verwenden und über 50Hz im Dauerbetrieb nur einen Typensprung in der Leistung mehr auszunutzen - bei deinem 9,2kW Motor wären das 11kW.


----------



## rar-101 (21 Oktober 2022)

Super Ausführung @Holzmichl !
Was zu bedenken ist, bei steigender Frequenz steigt auch der induktive Widerstand ==> XL=2*π*f*L
Deshalb muss bei steigender Frequenz die Spannung erhöht werden, bei vielen FU`s wird dann der IxR Boost für kurzfristige "Leistungssteigerung" genutzt. Nur ist das auf Dauer bzw. im Dauerbetrieb nicht wirklich gut für den Motor.


----------



## Plan_B (21 Oktober 2022)

rar-101 schrieb:


> steigender Frequenz steigt auch der induktive Widerstand


Genau das kompensiert man ja mit der 87Hz Geschichte.


----------



## Holzmichl (21 Oktober 2022)

Der grundsätzliche Gedanke hinter der geplanten Verwendung der 87Hz Kennlinie ist entscheidend.
Aus meiner beruflichen Erfahrung habe ich diese bisher aus verschiedenen Gründen angewandt:
1) Geschwindigkeitssteigerung, wenn bereits im Feldschwächebereich gefahren wird und die Leistung erhöht werden soll ohne mechanische Änderung.
2) Als moderner Ersatz eines 2/8-, 2/10- oder 2/12-poligen Motors ohne Änderung der Übersetzung und selber Baugröße.
3) Bei einer Neukonstruktion zur Verringerung der bewegten Massen.
4) Bei dynamischer Servopositionierung für einen besseren Stellbereich oder mehr Drehzahlreserve.
5) Für Hubantriebe, die möglichst sanft die Last abheben müssen zur Erweiterung des Stellbereichs.
6) Für Vorschubantriebe zur Erweiterung des Stellbereichs oder um eine geringe Geschwindigkeit für Einricht- oder Tippbetrieb zu realisieren.

Allerdings praktisch immer in Verbindung mit einer Temperaturüberwachung im Motor. Vorzugsweise PT1000 oder PTC bzw Bimetall.


----------

